# Surf Fishing Mecca



## Atticus (Nov 4, 2003)

Trying to get a trip to Surf Fishing "Mecca" underway with my buddy 

Guess the destination...


----------



## Mullet Wrangler (Jul 4, 2003)

Going to Bass Pro Shop / Outdoor World????????


----------



## Atticus (Nov 4, 2003)

No- We are trying to go fishing on the Atlantic coast… any more guesses… surf only. We want to go to the heart of surf-fishing… HARDCORE!!!!!!!!!!!

Let’s go guys, someone make a guess… 

Maine to Florida, where would you go if you had to show someone to the ‘Mecca’ of surf fishing…?????


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

OBX would be my guess my friend. If you go good luck! I hear they are getting some nice large drum and a few stripers in the mix lately.


----------



## Redsgurl (Nov 3, 2003)

I'm guessing Sebastian Inlet.......... If not there, maybe youre gonna go to Ponce....... If that's wrong, I gotta go with the all time favorite, the Keys....... did I win a prize??????????


----------



## Reelbehind (Jul 30, 2003)

Outer Banks?


----------



## Atticus (Nov 4, 2003)

The top secret location is… Buxton, NC 

Out on the OBX like many of you have guessed, I have a buddy of mine who is from NC and he has fished there a few times, this article turned us on the spring break idea… 

http://newsobserver.com/sports/story/3036654p-2778513c.html


----------



## Atticus (Nov 4, 2003)

Sebastian, Ponce and the Keys are all good guesses as well, if my buddy’s wife is not really excited for the OBX trip, we might stick closer to home and head to one of those locations 

Wouldn’t mind fishing Indialantic, so I can hook up with the Obi-Wan (Ben) Kenobi of surf and pier fishing… the great Kozlow


----------



## Joeseminole18 (Feb 26, 2003)

Striped Bass are awesome fish to target. Every spring/summer they run up in New England and I'm in ct over the summer so I always get my striper fishing in. There's days where you wont catch anything over 20", but then there's day when everytime your bait or lure is in the water you're bringing up fish as big as 41". 2 summers ago I got a 41" on a live shiner....huge fish. 25 1/2 lbs, killer fight. You'll have fun if you go.


----------



## Zing Pow (Nov 9, 2003)

It's nice living in Buxton when the fish are biting. Of course it's been pretty slow lately. 

Lee


----------



## Atticus (Nov 4, 2003)

How is the fishing in March?


----------



## Zing Pow (Nov 9, 2003)

Late March if the water warms up can be very good. A good steady SW wind to warm the water up is ideal


Zing


----------

